# Keyboard 0 key not working for primary character but shift and fn strokes work.



## Sulik2 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am getting a very strange keyboard problem on a laptop running Vista Home Basic. The 0 key is not working on the keyboard when trying to type 0. But the Shift-0 and FN-0 keystrokes work and generate the correct character. I ran a utility that can check if a specific key is generating a signal and it shows the keyboard generating a signal. When I plug in a USB keyboard the same problem occurs. The 0 key doesn't work for typing zero, but holding down shift it produces a ) just fine. 

Also, the FN numpad 0 key on the M button works fine and generates a 0. And I have tried reinstalling Dell Quickset in case it was messing up the hotkey functions. I am assuming there is some sort of registry entry in Windows that is messed up and is causing the 0 key stroke to not work. But I cannot find any solutions to this problem.


----------

